# Helicopters come in handy for more reasons than you think.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Not a horse but could easily have been.

Just blow the calf to the bank eh ?

News Chopper Blows Calf to Safety


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

nawwwwwww


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I watched that video umpteen times while at work today, they played it over and over and over again on CNN - the poor thing looked so scared, but I thought it was absolutely wonderful of the Pilot to of done what he did.

I guess he won an award prior, for saving Wildlife before with his helicopter.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats soo cute! Glad he got rescued!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

who would think that would happen, thanks for posting it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's amazing. Good to know there are people who care out there.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy cow (pun intended, just a little)! That's so cool! And what a clever idea.... Who would have thought!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My internet won't load on this side of the house, especially videos....can anyone fill me in?

EDIT: Nevermind it loaded. Wow, that was great. There's still hope for this world!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I FINALLY got to see the video. It was on the news here but it was the very last segment they had on, and right after they came back from the commercial break, the channel cut out. I stayed up until 10:30 _and _watched an entire newscast to watch that video and then didn't even get to see it. 

Anyway, that was so cool to watch! Thanks for sharing, spyder.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! I've seen similar one with the deer I believe (he even made it without breaking an ice). It's pretty amazing (although very expensive) rescue.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So cool, I love the feel good stories like this!


----------



## RobertaB (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome! We need to see more uses like this for helicopters - lately they have been mainly used to terrorize and round up America's Wild Mustangs in the travesty of genocide the BLM lyingly says in necessary for "the horses' benefit"!


----------

